# Engraving in West Texas



## snl47 (Oct 15, 2002)

Anybody in need of engraving in West Texas?? I'm from Dallas but will be in Lamesa unitil Sunday. Check out my work and hit me up. Save on shipping, I can take the parts back with me to Dallas. 

Ricardo 
214-478-0632


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

good shit pm some prices like for the door handles


----------



## snl47 (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 16 2009, 12:01 AM~15374127
> *good shit pm some prices like for the door handles
> *


pm sent


----------



## snl47 (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 15 2009, 11:01 PM~15374127
> *good shit pm some prices like for the door handles
> *


x2


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Oct 22 2009, 11:43 AM~15435242
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

that is some great work way better than any other stuff i've seen, you should start a thread in parts for sale uffin:


----------



## snl47 (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Oct 29 2009, 05:31 PM~15507035
> *that is some great work way better than any other stuff i've seen, you should start a thread in parts for sale  uffin:
> *



Thanks for the props homie,,


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

nice work man.
how much for bumpers for '63 impala and door handles


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

I WILL BE HITTIN YOU UP HOMIE


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

Damn homie that sum SWEET ASS WORK and probably the BEST in DETAIL.... Keep up the great wok.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Looks good.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

that is some KILLER engraving.


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

TTT for the homie Ricardo, bad ass work and cool dude


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice work homie !! How much for door handles for a 94 fleetwood!?


----------



## 51fifty49 (Jan 31, 2009)

looking for someone in cali (orange county or la area)
thanks


----------



## snl47 (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 7 2010, 08:23 PM~19011150
> *TTT for the homie Ricardo, bad ass work and cool dude
> *


Thanks for the bump


----------



## snl47 (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElRody23_@Nov 7 2010, 08:48 PM~19011417
> *Nice work homie !! How much for door handles for a 94 fleetwood!?
> *


pm sent


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snl47_@Oct 15 2009, 06:24 PM~15370544
> *Anybody in need of engraving in West Texas??  I'm from Dallas but will be in Lamesa unitil Sunday.  Check out my work and hit me up.  Save on shipping, I can take the parts back with me to Dallas.
> 
> Ricardo
> ...


BUMP for the homie Ricardo.


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by snl47_@Nov 8 2010, 08:54 PM~19020945
> *Thanks for the bump
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevyhead64 (Jun 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

bump for some niiiice work :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## ULTRAMAN (Aug 18, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

my homie Ricardo does good work and gold plating is nice !


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

Damn Ricardo I know you've been doing alot of engraving, where are the pice


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 87montecarlo (Sep 14, 2002)

snl47 said:


> ttt


how much u charge to do valve covers


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice work


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Still doing engraving? Need some prices on door handles, window trim, air cleaner lid, and a few other things. Hit me up with a pm.


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE.. ILL BE SHARING A LIL SOMETHING SOON :yes:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

TONY MONTANA said:


> TTT FOR THE HOMIE.. ILL BE SHARING A LIL SOMETHING SOON :yes:


AS PROMISED


----------



## ~ 432 SIXTY 3 ~ (Jan 2, 2007)

Lookin Good... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

TONY MONTANA said:


> AS PROMISED


:cheesy: :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

TTT for tha Homie!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

Homie Styln said:


>


badass


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

bad ass work :thumbsup:


----------



## 87montecarlo (Sep 14, 2002)

whats the price on valve covers


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

Looking good homie, cant wait till I get my stuff back.


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

TONY MONTANA said:


> AS PROMISED


THOSE ARE BADD HOMIE ASS :thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> x3


X 4


----------



## Lokito63 (Jul 2, 2012)

How much for a full set of rims?


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

newstyle_64 said:


> THOSE ARE BADD HOMIE ASS :thumbsup:


thk u MR.HEAVY HITTER. props to ricardo on the work...oh by the way i got picture mail today :shocked: somethings happening again:run: ricardo-trailing arms...just saying..keep yall posted lol


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

If anyone needs pricing yall might need to call Ricardo. He's not on layitlow very much so he might not get back to you.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

TONY MONTANA said:


> thk u MR.HEAVY HITTER. props to ricardo on the work...oh by the way i got picture mail today :shocked: somethings happening again:run: ricardo-trailing arms...just saying..keep yall posted lol


:run: :sprint: :run:


----------



## snl47 (Oct 15, 2002)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. Sorry for the late reply to pm's. Currently i'm not taking any work at this time due to upcoming back surgery's. I'm only finishing what I said I would do. Hope to be back to engraving in Oct of this year. Thanks .. 

Ricardo Navarro


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW Nice work homie :thumbsup:hope u recuperate fast :x:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Ricardo in Dallas areas..


----------



## N8 DOGG (Jan 1, 2012)

How much for the handles?


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

snl47 said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone. Sorry for the late reply to pm's. Currently i'm not taking any work at this time due to upcoming back surgery's. I'm only finishing what I said I would do. Hope to be back to engraving in Oct of this year. Thanks ..
> 
> Ricardo Navarro


Get better soon my friend... Ricardo is very good people. :wave::thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

snl47 said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone. Sorry for the late reply to pm's. Currently i'm not taking any work at this time due to upcoming back surgery's. I'm only finishing what I said I would do. Hope to be back to engraving in Oct of this year. Thanks ..
> 
> Ricardo Navarro


I hope u make it out good after the surgery..... Opening your back is definitly scary hno: :sprint:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

ONCE AGAIN THE HOMIE RICARDO COMES THREW :worship::worship: THANKS HOMIE


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

TONY MONTANA said:


> ONCE AGAIN THE HOMIE RICARDO COMES THREW :worship::worship: THANKS HOMIE


Real nice!!!!!!


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

KAKALAK said:


> Real nice!!!!!!


THANKS HOMIE...HOPE YOU GET BETTER RICARDO!!!


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

talked to ricardo today his first surgery went well!!! hope things keep going well for you homie


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Someone408 (Mar 18, 2011)

Get better homie can wait till you get down on my ride.....


----------



## 79lincoln (Dec 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Escaladeon30s (Aug 20, 2011)

Does anyone know ricardo's address i have been calling and texting him but N/A i want to pick up my parts??


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

Escaladeon30s said:


> Does anyone know ricardo's address i have been calling and texting him but N/A i want to pick up my parts??


pm'd


----------



## klow810 (12 mo ago)

Looking for someone to do engraving work on some 24" rims


----------

